# Milk withdrawl for wormers



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the milk withdrawl for ivermectin, cydectin, and safeguard? What about vaccines, is there is withdrawl for cd/t? Right now I am using Hoeggers herbal wormer but I used ivermection a few months ago and cydectin last year. I have one doe that has had dog poos for a while and I can't seem to get her back to normal berries. She is one that I am just starting to milk again. Could it be cocci? All the other does have normal poo. Her gums and eyelids don't look bad to me but I am inexperienced.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just checked the http://www.fiascofarm.com website, she says for Ivemectin the US recommendation is 36 days (!) UK says 14 days, this was tested on goats (US was tested on cows), but she only waits 4 days because this wormer is used on humans in the 3rd world I guess. Safeguard is 5 days, but that this wormer is ineffective because of resistance. Check out her site...it's very informative.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe who gets dog/runny poops because of the herbal wormer. And she had bad eyes, so I wormed her with Dectomaz and she looks SOOOOOO much better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I waited 3 days for safeguard and ivermectin...the milk was frozen and given to a pig farmer that uses the same wormer...piglets do very well on goat milk! I personally have not had any ill effects from this time frame. CD/T I don't worry about because I don't milk my does while they are preggy and they get that dose in their 4th month.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i wait fourteen days for drinking milk
beth


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I am just now reading them because the same day I posted this my son had to go to the doctor then to the children's hospital and we were there until this past Thursday.
I am still wondering about the cd/t because I have to give my does a second shot now because I don't know if any of them ever had shots before.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm I never thought about CD/T do you have a bottle available? THere might be something about meat withdrawl and you can go sort of by that.

Sorry to hear things were not well with your son. I hope he is on the road to recovery now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your son's ill health I hope he is recovering :hug: 

I believe the withdrawal time for meat is 21 days. You could probably go the same amount of time for milk.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

My son is doing great now. He was bleeding from his bowels and we didn't realize it until thursday when I saw blood splattered on the toilet and he was very pale. His red blood cell count was 6.1, its supposed to be at least 11. They found the problem fairly quickly. It's called Meckel's diverticulum and its on the small intestine, its a congenital defect but easily corrected with surgery. They just went in and removed it and the affected part of the small intestine. He had to have two blood transfusions. Everything is fine now he just has to take it easy for a couple weeks while the incision heals. He had lots of people praying for him and we could see the hand of the Lord throughout the whole ordeal. Compared with other possible causes of the bleeding, the diverticulum was easy, even the doctor was glad it wasn't something else. It was very scary there for awhile though, especially when he passed out a couple of times. He's nine years old and a very tough little boy, hardly ever sick. We are so thankful to God for His grace. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats terrific that he will heal with time and Thank God it was "easily" fixed. You are truly Blessed.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so happy your son is OK. :hug: Thank you Lord. 

Have you had a fecal done on your doe? I'd check that first to see if the herbal wormer is working.


----------

